# Knee pad chafing



## zulu11 (Apr 29, 2008)

I like to wear shorts but get some chafing from my knee/leg pads. Does anyone know of/use some sort of long sock or legging that is cool and also covers from ankle to knee to keep the pad straps from chafing?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

baseball socks?

Or just slather yourself in KY personal lubricant.


----------



## thevish (Apr 11, 2005)

i use long ass socks and cut the feet off.. works everytime.. its just a little warm is all.


----------



## supralight (Jun 11, 2007)

the roadies have this stuff called "chamois butt'r" the name is hilarious but the stuff effin works. put it on where you know you are gonna have chafing issues and it lubes and moisturizes and doesnt smell. it also stays put when you sweat.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

first off wash your pads....remove all dirt
where a soft cotton sleeve underneath pads


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe cut up a set of lycra tights, that won't be as hot as cotton or rub you wrong either.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Moleskin!*

Hi Folks,

I've had good results using Moleskin on the part of the pad that is chaffing me. It sticks well and stays on for a very long time.

Good luck,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

bodyglide


----------



## da_cbr (Mar 18, 2007)

These are what I use. These socks are thick and soft and come up above the knee. No chafing or rubbing, even after getting down in the dirt. You can get them at your local motorcycle shop or cycle gear.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

The only part that gets me is around the knee, so I wear road/XC knee warmers from Pricepoint under the pads: problem solved.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i wear these even in the colorado summer. it helps me not get rashes and chaffing.










https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25124


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I have used Mueller Lube Stick For Runners for chaffing while running and from wetsuit rash. Comes in a stick, like some deoderent. Doesn't stain clothing, doesn't sweat off, and helps repair existing chaffing. Apply it only to the area needed. Won't get hot from it.

I find bodyglide to be messy, to be honest I haven't used bodyglide in ten years


----------



## zulu11 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm going to try these:

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product3674_24_-EVS-Knee-Brace-Undersleeve.htm


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I wear Fox MX socks (over the knee) for all my riding. They make both lightweight and heavier versions. Highly recommended!


----------

